# testing



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I just ordered the Laborett test kit for testing my water. It seems to do everything _excep_t nitrates..
Do I need a test for that too or should I just assume weekly water changes and plants will keep those down?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually nitrates is what I test for most. In the beginning you will be testing for PH, hardness, ammonia, nitrites, etc. After you get everything cycled and settled down, ammonia and nitrites are no longer a concern and your PH and hardness doesn't change that much. Nitrates are what never goes away until you change water so I find myself testing for that more often to gauge how effective my water changes are. You need to have the other things on hand, for when something goes wrong.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Aye, i only test for nitrates for the most part.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

To be honest, I have a nitrate test but don't bother testing for nitrates. Mine is the Aquarium Pharmecuticals test. The color bars for 20ppm to 160ppm are all red, only slightly different shades of red. I do the test and I the test tube is -- you guessed it -- red. I really can't tell which red it matches the most, so I don't bother with it. If anyone could recommend a brand of test that's easier to use, I'd try that one out.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MyraVan @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> To be honest, I have a nitrate test but don't bother testing for nitrates. Mine is the Aquarium Pharmecuticals test. The color bars for 20ppm to 160ppm are all red, only slightly different shades of red. I do the test and I the test tube is -- you guessed it -- red. I really can't tell which red it matches the most, so I don't bother with it. If anyone could recommend a brand of test that's easier to use, I'd try that one out.


we use that same kit also, and i completly understand what you are saying.  But we know if its red, time for a water change! But yes, I do reccomend you test for nitrates.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I seem to remember that I once did the test on tap water and it came up red too, so I don't think that water changes would help the situation much...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on the kind of tank you have. I test for nitrates but only to see how much I need to add to my tanks. If they wern't planted, I wouldn't test at all. Regular water changes will keep nitrates in check.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Myra, water changes are very important, even if you have nitrates in your tap water. If your tank is planted, that will help eliminate nitrates some, but is unlikely to eliminate the need for water changes. If your tap water has more than a trace of nitrates, then that is another problem that needs to be addressed. If nitrates are constantly at an elevated level, from whaterever source, fish WILL suffer. There is some debate over exactly what that level is.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I know what test to avoid, does anyone have a suggestion for a better or easier to read test? Or do they all work like the one described?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually I don't find the AP nitrate test hard to read. If the concentrations are less than about 40 ppm the colors range from yellow thru orange to red. If my old eyes can tell the difference...... If nitrates are above 40, and start reading in the red area, you need to change water anyway.


----------

